# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  Sản phẩm của mùa thu hà nội

## thuhanoi

Khởi động đầu năm cho nó rôm rả


Sản phẩm khoe với mấy bác cho vui nhé


Quan trọng là cái này nhưng chưa thành công, đang đặt hàng cái camera 500X


 :Smile:

----------

anhxco, Gamo, imechavn, kametoco, mig21, ppgas, tiểu ngư nhi, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## anhcos

Bác đang làm máy mài dao à, cái đầu gắn collet ngon quá. Còn camera tới 500x mà quang học thì chắc là không rẻ rồi, bác ngắm cái gì mà nhỏ dữ vậy?

----------


## thuhanoi

Làm máy mài dao bác, còn camera điện tử thôi bác chứ opti thì không rớ tới rồi. Mình định mua 300x thôi nhưng không có nên chuyển qua 500x bác

----------


## emptyhb

Kaka, em nhìn cái collet er11 này quen quen  :Wink:  hôm đó lượn chợ trời cùng bác itnoi, hóa ra là để bác làm máy mài dao.

Em cũng có khá nhiều dao cùn rồi, đợi bác làm xong học mót làm một con đỡ phải mua máy mới.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ppgas

> ...
> Quan trọng là cái này nhưng chưa thành công, đang đặt hàng cái camera 500X


Cái đĩa mài bằng gì thế bác? Mài được kim loại gì? Đường kính lỗ bao nhiêu? Rpm cho phép bao nhiêu? Xuất sứ, chỗ mua và giá?
Hì hì... lỡ hỏi thì hỏi cho đáng đúng không bác  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi bác ba gat, đĩa đó là đĩa kim cương 600 phi 100 lõ 20 bác ạ. Mua của Đông phương Hưng yên đó CHina nên giá mềm mềm ~ 300k. Loại này mài dao hợp kim được bác

----------

ppgas, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## ppgas

> Hi bác ba gat, đĩa đó là đĩa kim cương 600 phi 100 lõ 20 bác ạ. Mua của Đông phương Hưng yên đó CHina nên giá mềm mềm ~ 300k. Loại này mài dao hợp kim được bác


Àh, cảm ơn bác! 
Còn 1 câu hỏi nữa, cái link ở chữ ký của bác là sao ah?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## mig21

bác thuhanoi show hàng dữ quá, bác thuhanoi có mắc nợ gi lão ppgas ko mà lão hỏi nhiều dữ vậy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

thuhanoi, tiểu ngư nhi

----------


## imechavn

Bác này sáng tạo thế, dùng con etô nhỏ để dịch chỉnh mũi dao khi mài!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác này sáng tạo thế, dùng con etô nhỏ để dịch chỉnh mũi dao khi mài!


Hi, đó là cái bộ XY mini của bác đó mà

----------


## thuhanoi

> Àh, cảm ơn bác! 
> Còn 1 câu hỏi nữa, cái link ở chữ ký của bác là sao ah?


Hi, để cho mấy bác ở xa ngâm cứu Đà Nẵng trước khi ghé uống café đấy  :Embarrassment:

----------

ppgas

----------


## thuhanoi

Bộ XY dưới của bác NamCC, trên của bác Dương, bác ở SG, bác ở HN mà lắp vào với nhau vừa khít  :Big Grin: , Trục collet của bác itnoi mua giúp

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

Chú Huề có cái mẫu trống đồng đẹp ghê, bức đó chạy trong bao lâu vậy ạ!?

----------


## thuhanoi

Mẫu mấy bác shae. Chạy khoảng 16h

----------


## ít nói

> Kaka, em nhìn cái collet er11 này quen quen  hôm đó lượn chợ trời cùng bác itnoi, hóa ra là để bác làm máy mài dao.
> 
> Em cũng có khá nhiều dao cùn rồi, đợi bác làm xong học mót làm một con đỡ phải mua máy mới.


thì đó hôm đi cùng pa lun mà. có bác emptyhb mua cùng em ko ăn gian xu nào

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoang.nvn

Oai, cái máy mài cá tính thật, nick của bác cũng rất lãng mạn!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hình ảnh 3 con dao phi4 x30x0.4 của Trung quốc - 2 cái trên new cái dưới đã chạy 1 tấm gỗ

----------

biết tuốt, mig21, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

DIY cho em 1 cái cemera như vậy đi anh Huề ...... em đổi đồ với anh chơi.

----------


## mig21

Camera gì mà soi rõ vậy a THUHANOI, hôm nào chỉ e với đang cần 1 cái soi ... ☺

----------


## thuhanoi

> DIY cho em 1 cái cemera như vậy đi anh Huề ...... em đổi đồ với anh chơi.


Hi, cái cam ni mới mua đó bác nam, mình mà DIY chi được: http://www.mattroisangtao.vn/san-pha...n-tu-10x-300x/

----------

Diyodira

----------


## biết tuốt

trò này của bác hay đấy nét ghê

----------


## anhcos

Kính hiển vi dùng webcam nói chung khá dễ làm, mình cũng đang làm máy mài và kiểm tra lại bằng kính hiển vi như của bác thuhanoi.

Vật kính dùng thị kính của kính thiên văn xài đỡ, có thể tháo dễ dàng để thay độ phóng đại. Webcam cũng chế lại để nhét vừa cái ống chính:


Hôm nào làm một cái khác bán cho cụ Nam mới được...

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## CBNN

anh Nam ra bãi mua xác con hiển vi chế lại cũng được mà !

----------


## Gamo

Đổi con kính hiển vi 500x đẹp như mơ lấy con Precise nhé :x :x :x

----------

